# Coloration



## barlowe (Apr 30, 2006)

hey all,

quick question.
do maltese newborns start out with pink noses?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, maltese puppies start out with a pink nose 
newborn puppy









same puppy at 2 weeks


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 15 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650933


> Yes, maltese puppies start out with a pink nose
> newborn puppy
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. :tender: Your pup is BEAUTIFUL!!! :Cute Malt:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 15 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651049


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 15 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650933





> Yes, maltese puppies start out with a pink nose
> newborn puppy
> 
> 
> same puppy at 2 weeks[/B]


OMG. :tender: Your pup is BEAUTIFUL!!! :Cute Malt:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww, thanks! I think she's pretty cute but I think I'm biased, LOL. She is laying right here all curled up against Caddy (her mommy) She looks pretty darn adorable!


----------

